# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Mundesia per te shkuar ne Amerike

## Tano_20

pershendetje une jam 22 vjec dhe kam njohur nje vajze amerikane ne jemi lidhur ne internet. ajo ka qene e martuar por tani eshte e divorcuar dhe ka dy femije, ajo do vij ketu ne shqiper per te me marr mua me vete dhe ne te martohemi atje, kam ca pyetje mundet ajo t'me marri me vete ? po me ambasaden amerikane ketu do kem probleme? cfare duhet te plotesoj une qe te shkoj ne usa? po shkolla ime ka lidhje?

----------


## Konstantin

Jo ajo nuk mund te te vij e te te marri ty menjeher Un kam qen ne USA dhe perafersisht di dicika. Ti me ate duhet te lidhesh kurore njeher ne Shqipri, pastaj te aplikosh per vize emigruese e cila mund te shkoj rreth 6 muaj ose me shum! gjithsesi per me sakt drejtohu ne ambasad!

----------


## brooklyn2007

> pershendetje une jam 22 vjec dhe kam njohur nje vajze amerikane ne jemi lidhur ne internet. ajo ka qene e martuar por tani eshte e divorcuar dhe ka dy femije, ajo do vij ketu ne shqiper per te me marr mua me vete dhe ne te martohemi atje, kam ca pyetje mundet ajo t'me marri me vete ? po me ambasaden amerikane ketu do kem probleme? cfare duhet te plotesoj une qe te shkoj ne usa? po shkolla ime ka lidhje?



Keshilla ime, qe eshte teper e sinqerte. Rri ku je e mos i hyj aventurave kot me kot se mund te te kushtoje jeten/rinin tende. Je rasti tipik e shprehjes shqiptare "Mos flutoro me presh ne ..........."

Nese vertet e ke ndare mendjen me ardh ne Amerike, thjesht do beni celebrim dhe do kerkoje nja 6 muaj bashkimi familjar. Dokumentat qe do te duhen do ti thote ambasada amerikane ne Tirane. Me vete nuk te merr dot menjehere.

----------


## Tano_20

jo nuk dua te martohem ketu, dua te shkoj me te atje dhe si fillim do bashkejetojme me vone si dihet dhe mbase martohemi. pyetja eshte: aplikoj dot une per vize dhe cfare duhet te deklaroj ajo apo te bej, per parate seshte problem, jo rinia nuk do me iki dem mbase po fluturon ti me .... ndersa une nuk do te...

----------


## mia@

> jo nuk dua te martohem ketu, dua te shkoj me te atje dhe si fillim do bashkejetojme me vone si dihet dhe mbase martohemi. pyetja eshte: aplikoj dot une per vize dhe cfare duhet te deklaroj ajo apo te bej, per parate seshte problem, jo rinia nuk do me iki dem mbase po fluturon ti me .... ndersa une nuk do te...


Nuk te terheq dot ajo aq kollaj kur nuk ju bashkon asgje bashke.  I bien hilese dhe ata. E dine qe  e shfrytezon vetem sa per te hyre ne USa.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Nuk te terheq dot ajo aq kollaj kur nuk ju bashkon asgje bashke.  I bien hilese dhe ata. *E dine qe  e shfrytezon vetem sa per te hyre ne USa*.


edha ajo e shftrytzon tanon, per senks,...lol

meqe o ventidue ani,.. :shkelje syri: 

pese pese e do per syte e bukur te tanos 

 :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> edha ajo e shftrytzon tanon, per senks,...lol
> 
> meqe o ventidue ani,..
> 
> pese pese e do per syte e bukur te tanos


Epo ka plot amerikane, emigrante qe mund te shfrytezoje ajo. Nuk u mbaruan de, qe te pranohen kontigjente te reja  nga larg.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> edha ajo e shftrytzon tanon, per senks,...lol
> 
> meqe o ventidue ani,..;)
> 
> pese pese e do per syte e bukur te tanos 
> 
> :p


"Si je ti!As ne dashurin e paster midis internetit nuk beson...."

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Epo ka plot amerikane, emigrante qe mund te shfrytezoje ajo. Nuk u mbaruan de, qe te pranohen kontigjente te reja  nga larg.


epo ku e di ti qe si ka harxhua motra amerikont, dhe sdo zogj te rinj pule,... :pa dhembe:

----------


## mia@

> epo ku e di ti qe si ka harxhua rmotra amerikont, dhe sdo zogj te rinj pule,...


Po c'mbaruan? Ka Amerika e Jugut sa te duash qe hyjne ilegalisht perdite ne USa. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> "Si je ti!As ne dashurin e paster midis internetit nuk beson...."


dashurine e paster ne internet e beson vete zoti, Serafim,...lol

po pa von duret ne plage se lejon ,... :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Po c'mbaruan? Ka Amerika e Jugut sa te duash qe hyjne ilegalisht perdite ne USa.


oj ti mia,

po o per racen e ebardhe q'ajo,

so si ju te tjerat qe knoqeni me te kuq, te zi apo te verdhe,...lol

q'ajo do vetem mish te bardh,...

kaq...

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Tano_20

e kthyet ne chat tani juve .. nese dikujt i ka ndodhur kjo gje dhe ka qene tek ambasada dhe ka njohuri ne kete gje mund te me tregoj do i isha mirenjohes

----------


## brooklyn2007

> jo nuk dua te martohem ketu, dua te shkoj me te atje dhe si fillim do bashkejetojme me vone si dihet dhe mbase martohemi. pyetja eshte: aplikoj dot une per vize dhe cfare duhet te deklaroj ajo apo te bej, per parate seshte problem, jo rinia nuk do me iki dem mbase po fluturon ti me .... ndersa une nuk do te...


Po mire o Tano 22 vjecar, te prifte e mbara po erdhe ketu. Do aplikosh per vize, askush nuk te ndalon per kete gje. Po ju tek atij rrobit te ambasada per ta dhene vizen do e marresh, po s'ishte me hene te mire ke per te harxhuar nja 100 e ca dollare kot. Kjo eshte zgjidhja nese nuk do martohesh.

----------


## Robbery

> pershendetje une jam 22 vjec dhe kam njohur nje vajze amerikane ne jemi lidhur ne internet. ajo ka qene e martuar por tani eshte e divorcuar dhe ka dy femije, ajo do vij ketu ne shqiper per te me marr mua me vete dhe ne te martohemi atje, kam ca pyetje mundet ajo t'me marri me vete ? po me ambasaden amerikane ketu do kem probleme? cfare duhet te plotesoj une qe te shkoj ne usa? po shkolla ime ka lidhje?


O Tano a me qafsh..jeta e jotja eshte plako po si perralle po me duket ky tregimi jot mua..

----------


## number

Pershendetje njehere kam edhe une nje pyetje dhe dua nje pergjigje sa me te sakte ju lutem sidomos per ato qe jane ne Amerike

ta zeme shembull je ne amerike ke shkuar ilegal ose me vize, dhe ke gjet nje nuse me dokumenta, me pashaporte te gjitha , dhe pyetja ime eshte a mund qe ti besh dokumentat prej atje jo te vish ne shqiperi me gruan e ti besh prej ne shqiperi dhe prap te shkoni me nje ne Amerik , a mund te behen prej atje te gjitha punet.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Pershendetje njehere kam edhe une nje pyetje dhe dua nje pergjigje sa me te sakte ju lutem sidomos per ato qe jane ne Amerike
> 
> ta zeme shembull je ne amerike ke shkuar ilegal ose me vize, dhe ke gjet nje nuse me dokumenta, me pashaporte te gjitha , dhe pyetja ime eshte a mund qe ti besh dokumentat prej atje jo te vish ne shqiperi me gruan e ti besh prej ne shqiperi dhe prap te shkoni me nje ne Amerik , a mund te behen prej atje te gjitha punet.


JO, bazuar ne eksperience te vertetuar timen. Me pare edhe mund te behej nese kishe bere nje shkolle te larte, bazuar dhe kjo ne eksperienca te vertetuara te miat, por tani eshte e pamundur

----------


## number

Ok brooklyn2007 une desha tet pyes se nje shoku im shkoi ne Amerik ilegal para nja 3 viteve ishte 27, 28 vjec dhe u martuaa u fejua nuk e di me nje vajze prej Portoriko dhe nuk ka ardhe me aj prej atje tash eshte me dokumenta atje ky nuk kishte ndonje shkolle vetem gjymnaz te mbaruar, ti thua tash edhe me pas fakultet nuk mund te behet a. Nese mund te ma shpjegosh pak pse nuk mundet kur vajza eshte Amerikane me te gjitha?! (apo eshte te nenshtetesia nese e ka vetem te amerikes mund te behet nese i ka te dyja JO)

Flm brooklyn2007

----------


## MijnWonder

> e kthyet ne chat tani juve .. nese dikujt i ka ndodhur kjo gje dhe ka qene tek ambasada dhe ka njohuri ne kete gje mund te me tregoj do i isha mirenjohes


Mendimi im eshte shko ne ambasade e pyet se ketu cfare ka funksionuar per dike mbase sfunksionon per ty.
Megjithate ti je ne shqiperi dhe e sheh nje bashkim apo martese me dike qe eshte ne greqi e te kerkojne nene e babe jo me USA  :buzeqeshje: 
Gjithsesi suksese ... por do te keshilloja nese je fut kesaj per aventure dhe per ta patur si ure per te ik ne usa , pa patur njeri aty mos e mer mundimin ..

----------


## TikTak

mir te ka thon njoni mos flutroni me presh m'tajare hahahahahaha

per ju kalamojt e kopshit e vetmja munsi tamom eshte me u shkollu ne usa. pranaj futju njasaj anglishteje ene jep provimin e TOEFL ene shikjo per nai shkoll. 

kta punet e martesave per interes jon i vrim ne uj ene me shum rezik. a boca lupo hahahahahahaha

----------

